# Composer Anniversaries



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

While a *hundred* year anniversary of a composer's birth and death is a milestone by most people's reckoning, how do you feel about celebrating other such "milestones", such as the *50*'s or even the *25*'s and *75*'s?

In my concert programming, I do not subdivide further than the half-century.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

It's fair to say, it is somewhat absurd to celebrate in increments at all! Their are many things which have become common place that are quite silly! Neckties serve no real purpose. Religion might be practice by, oddly enough, the only people who might really go to hell. And so on and so forth!


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

When I said what I said about Religion, it was Muslim extremist and people that believe if you don't have their views, your going to burn in hell for eternity, such as some American Southern Christain Circles.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

When a significant (i.e. 100) composer-anniversary comes up, I don't mind presenting their music in the framework of an anniversary celebration concert. As "contrived" and "fashionable" as this may be, audiences respond to this, and I don't think there is anything wrong with catering to audiences in this regard.


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with 50th, 100th, 150th, etc commemorations, and I am looking forward to those of Grieg and Elgar for this year.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Every time I find out that a particular day is the birthday of a good composer, I will put on one of his works and give his life a moments thought. Call me sad, but I feel as if I owe those guys something!


----------

